# Would you be interested in a flip-style Oberon cover?



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I spoke to Oberon today about whether or not they  have plans for a flip-style cover.  The answer - not at this time, but maybe if enough people were interested in it.  I'm just wondering if I'm the only one who loves the flip-style covers?  They're the absolute best, IMO, for hands-free reading.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I wouldnt I like that it is like a book wouldnt have the same feel


----------



## hera (Mar 25, 2009)

I only use flip covers for my kindle, so the Oberons haven't been an option for me.  I have wanted an Oberon, though, so I would definitely buy one if they had flip covers. Right now Paisley in purple and Celtic Spiral in Blue are my favorites.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Same here. Once I discovered flip cases I haven't looked back, They are sooo much easier to read with. If Oberon made them I would sure look in that direction.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Raffeer said:


> Once I discovered flip cases I haven't looked back, They are sooo much easier to read with.
> 
> Loved the flip for the K1 I just sold, and also the Mivizu Sleek Flip was the lightest and best I found for the K2 which I never used and had to sell. They did not use corners and had a clip style holder like the Noreve. Still looking for the best flip for my K3.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

It's easier for me to hold a flip cover in one hand.  I'd love to have an Oberon flip case.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Nope definitely not for me, but Oberon lost me as a customer when they stopped offering Velvro, so Im not sure my vote should count as even if I wanted a flip Oberon I wouldnt buy it without the velcro option.


----------



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd definitely buy an Oberon if they offered a flip style. I bought a JavoEdge MiMo with my new K3 and it's OK, but no more than that. I think Oberon would be surprised at how many flip style units they could move.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I will only use a flip style cover. I've always admired the Oberon covers but would never buy one before. I'd definitely  buy a flip style Oberon.


----------



## MulliganAl (Nov 11, 2010)

I commute by train to work each morning and the only thing I don't like about my Kindle lighted case is that it's hard to hold on the train.  I wonder if a flip would be easier to hold while commuting?  I sure would like to have a very nice leather flip.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Flip covers are easier to hold, but I love the look of Oberons.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't use anything right now because I like the size and feel of the K3, but I used to have a flip style for my K2 because I like it when I'm reading at work during lunch time. If they made one I might be interested for that reason, but I wouldn't hold my breath waiting on Oberon. I anxiously awaited the Oberon sleeve that was supposed to be ready by now but still doesn't exist.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, yes, yes! If Oberon ever decides to produce K3 Flip covers, I'm a goner. I only use Flip covers, but look at the Oberon Designs all the time because they are so gorgeous. Thanks for this thread; maybe it will help persuede Oberon to make the flip style covers.

I would have a great deal of trouble having to decide between Ginkgo in Red, the new Paisley in Purple, and Creekbed Maple in...maybe Fern. I think I am leaning towards Creeckbed Maple, but wish it had other color options. That's this month's streamlined choices, down from a few other of their designs....ha ha ha


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm interested reading this thread, as I almost always read my K1 in Oberon cover one handed...I'm curious as to why it's easier for some to read one handed with a flip cover than with a book style cover.  (I believe you, just can't picture it.)  Maybe because I have large hands?

That being said, I like the style of the flip covers.  But I'm also a velcro gal, so I didn't vote!

Betsy


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

@ Betsy: 

IMO, the flip-style cover is far more versatile than the book-style in addition to being lighter and easier to read one-handed and turn pages with your thumb from the same hand. Let's see if I can explain why:

1 - ability to have the case stand on most surfaces (e.g.: table, pillow) so you can read while eating (at home or in a restaurant) or to follow a recipe on the K3 virtually hands free and without getting the kindle or case dirty.

2 - when the top of the case is flipped up and back all the way down behind the bottom side, the binding/extra thickness of having it doubled/folded back is on the top of the case, not the left side, so it makes it easier to grip and hold, especially if you have carpal tunnel or other wrist/hand issues.

3 - you can flip the top of the case up and over, but it does not need to be all the way down and doubled underneath so essentially, you are just holding one layer/side of the cover which again makes it thinner and easier to hold for long periods of time, and easier to rest or prop the cover against your knee or thigh while reading curled up on the couch...lol

4 - ability to read while your back is against the arm rest side of the couch while your legs are stretched out on the couch and you want to set the cover on your tummy (or on a pillow resting on top of your tummy) and read virtually hands free..... again, good for people with wrist/hand issues.

Does that help? And, yes, I know I am a lazy-style reader....lol


----------



## hera (Mar 25, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm interested reading this thread, as I almost always read my K1 in Oberon cover one handed...I'm curious as to why it's easier for some to read one handed with a flip cover than with a book style cover. (I believe you, just can't picture it.) Maybe because I have large hands?
> 
> That being said, I like the style of the flip covers. But I'm also a velcro gal, so I didn't vote!
> 
> Betsy


Which hand do you hold it in?

I hold my kindle in my left hand partially as a holdover from reading paperbacks(held book in my left hand, turned the page with my right), and partially because my left hand is less arthritic than my right. I can't hold any book-style covers one-handed because I need the space between the back cover and the front cover to hold the kindle securely.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

@Hera: 
I know your post was directed at Betsy, but when I read my kindle one-handed, 90% of the time I am holding it with my left hand even though I am right-handed. It just hadn't dawned on me before why that was more natural to me, but your post is right on -- holding DTB's with the left hand and turning pages with the right hand. Duh!   
The K3 has Previous Page buttons on the top of both of the Next Page buttons and I use the right side Previous Page button more than the left (with my right hand), even though the K2, which I've had and used much longer than my K3, only has it on the left side.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

LuvMyKindle said:


> @ Betsy:
> 
> IMO, the flip-style cover is far more versatile than the book-style in addition to being lighter and easier to read one-handed and turn pages with your thumb from the same hand. Let's see if I can explain why:
> 
> ...


Well put. I was nodding in agreement all the way through.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

First of all thank you for alerting me to this thread. It was very much appreciated.

As of now the flip case is not a priority because of the way we design our products. As you know many of the designs are wrap. Much of this also involves the costs of plates and dyes. We do not mass produce anything.

We also have several new items we are releasing in the upcoming year and being a small company we have to roll those out slowly.

We will keep an eye on this thread and appreciate your thoughts on it but as of right now it's not on the agenda. Any changes and I promise to let you know.  Thanks again!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY, in a heartbeat! I am definitely a flip-style reader. I have an M-Edge Platform, but after coveting an Oberon for ages, I finally did end up buying one from someone on the FSOT board here. Used it exactly once, and now it's back in the box (waiting for me to get around to taking pics so I can list it for sale), because I _need_ the flip-style! I find it much easier to read one-handed, for the reasons others have mentioned, and I also read at my desk at lunch every day, and love being able to prop my Platform so I can eat and read at the same time.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

We wanted to let you know that after discussing it today we are not going to be able to make  flip cases.

We are just not able due to the processing techniques, wrap designs and our plates. The cost would also be prohibitive. As many of you know we are a small family company and do not mass produce.

We appreciate you as customers and are releasing a few new products this year. Including the long awaited kindle sleeve. Thanks again for your comments and patronage. We appreciate you!!


----------



## yogibare143 (Dec 13, 2010)

Oberon covers look great, but the only type cover I would own is a flip cover.

Mark


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Nope,  I'm not going to buy another Oberon for a Kindle, I've purchased 3, until they get a sleeve.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Sleeve is coming

We had a closure issue which is why it was delayed, we are hoping to have it to you the early part of this year, perhaps as soon as next month! Thanks for waiting.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Woohoo!!!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

dpinmd said:


> Used it exactly once, and now it's back in the box (waiting for me to get around to taking pics so I can list it for sale), because I _need_ the flip-style!


I really worry that this is going to be me. *sigh*



OberonDesign.com said:


> We wanted to let you know that after discussing it today we are not going to be able to make flip cases.
> 
> We are just not able due to the processing techniques, wrap designs and our plates. The cost would also be prohibitive. As many of you know we are a small family company and do not mass produce.


While I understand, I'm disappointed. Thanks for letting us know, though.

Out of curiosity, with the wrap design - is there any way to do the design on just the front, and then have plain leather on the back? I get that trying to do a wrap-around design wouldn't work on the flip-style, but I noticed on the cell phone sleeves that you have the design on the front and then the back is just leather.


----------



## HJPRNY (May 26, 2010)

I would buy a flip-style Oberon cover today for my K2 since if it was available.  I will wait a couple of months to see if they will be on sale, and if not, buy the M-Edge Platform leather case.


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

I like my covers functioning like book covers. It adds to the book-like experience, rather than being like a steno pad or something. If I wanted something for hands-free, I would get something cheap because I don't really need high-end materials if I'm not touching the thing.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

HJPRNY said:


> I would buy a flip-style Oberon cover today for my K2 since if it was available. I will wait a couple of months to see if they will be on sale, and if not, buy the M-Edge Platform leather case.


If you look upthread a bit, you'll see that Oberon has officially come out and said that they do not plan to make flip cases. So you may want to go ahead and order the Platform! (I have a Platform for my K2, and I love it!)


----------

